# 4 Erdkröten im Teich, Wanderung abgeschlossen?



## StefanRP (11. März 2017)

Guten Abend,
heute Abend, habe ich 2 __ Kröten im Tümpel und 2 im Teich gefunden.
Ist damit die Wanderung für die 4 abgeschlossen ?
Ich sehe von Frühjahr bis Herbst immer die gleichen Kröten u. bekomme den Eindruck als finde hier keine Wanderung statt. Nach dem Ablaichen von vor 2 Jahren blieb auch eine der beiden verpaarten Kröten, den kompl. Sommer im selben Bereich. Ich meine auch , daß sie im Winter im angrenzenden Bereich um den Teich herum unter den Steinen und Laub überwintern.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jolantha (11. März 2017)

Stefan,
ich habe auch das Gefühl, daß mir mir keiner wandert, meine __ Kröten und __ Frösche sehe ich auch schon mehrere Jahre
hintereinander. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das ja auch nur ein, weil ich die minimalen Untrschiede nicht erkenne


----------



## rollikoi (11. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich sage dazu mal; warum sollten die Tierchen die anstrengende und wohl auch gefährliche Wanderung unternehmen wenn doch alles vor Ort ist.
Manche Zugvögel haben den jährlichen Zug auch schon aufgegeben weil ihr Standort zu jeder Jahreszeit ein überleben ermöglicht.

LG Bernd


----------



## StefanRP (11. März 2017)

@Bernd
Ich habe beim Verstehen von tierischem Verhalten bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man mit menschlicher Logik nicht weit kommt.
Bsp untergewichtige Igel, die im Winter bei Eis u. Schnee ihren Winterschlaf unterbrechen, nehmen zwar angebotenes Trockenfutter an, fressen sich allerdings nie an einer Mahlzeit satt, sondern gehen auf die Suche oder wie z.B Katzen auf die Jagd. Programmiertes Lustprinzip.


----------



## rollikoi (11. März 2017)

@stefan,

das mag ja teilweise so sein. Aber wie erklärst du dir dann das Verhalten mancher Zugvögel die wider ihren Instinkt handeln und nicht mehr ziehen bzw. nicht mehr so weit, zB. Störche.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2017)

Hi Stefan,

manche Amphibien haben ihre "Reviere", wenn ihnen das Umfeld zusagt, auch in Teichnähe und brauchen dann auch net km-weit zwischen "Wohnort" und Liebesnest zu pendeln.

Bei mit hausen auch etliche __ Molche im Garten deren Vorfahren vor 25 Jahren zwar irgendwann mal zum laichen gekommen sind. Einige der Nachkommen bleiben weil sie scheinbar gute Lebensbedingungen zwischen den ganzen Trockenmauern, dem Steingarten, den "Unkrautecken" ect. haben und auch reichlich Fressbares vorfinden

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (11. März 2017)

Die Tierchen starten ja nicht alle auf einmal durch wie die Meeres-__ Schildkröten.

Am 28.02 habe ich die ersten __ Molche gesichtet, 
am 08.03 habe ich die erste Kröte im Garten entdeckt und in den Teich gesetzt, damit ich nicht wieder drauflatsche.

Wenn ich mir aber das Kröten-knäuel von 2016 anschaue, gehe ich stark davon aus dass mein Bestand entweder durch den Frost ¿ (Ironie) dezimiert wurde, oder die wandernden Kollegen noch unterwegs sind und demnächst eintreffen. 

Ich bin sicher, bei mir kommt noch was....


----------



## marcus18488 (11. März 2017)

Bei mir sind die ersten __ Kröten zurückgekommen. Die verschwinden auch wieder nach dem ablaichen. 
Habe bisher jedes Jahr eine Krötenwanderung gehabt und ist auch dieses Jahr wieder so. Ganz normaler Lauf der Natur


----------



## StefanRP (11. März 2017)

@Bernd 
Die Zaunkönige ziehen hier ab April gegen Norden. Warum, wo sie hier genauso gut brüten könnten?

Vorhin habe ich bereits 7 Erdkröten entdeckt.
Bisher habe ich mit Mühe und Not max 3 zählen können.

Vor 2 Jahren wurde zum ersten mal gelaicht. Das können doch wohl noch nicht die Jungtiere davon sein?!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2017)

Hi Stefan,

nee, Nachkommen von dem Laichgeschäft vor 2 Jahren sind da noch keine dabei. Erdkröten werden erst mit 4  - in kälteren Lagen auch erst 5-6 Jahren -  geschlechtsreif. Da haben auch noch andere das neues Laichrevier in der Nähe angenommen (__ Kröten sind nicht bei weitem net so penibel auf ihren Geburtsort geprägt wie von den meißten Leuten immer angenommen wird)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2017)

Also erwachsene __ Kröten haben noch keine meinen den Teich gefunden......die ersten dürften auch erst in 2 Jahren wieder kommen oder so.
Gibt in der Nachbarschaft auch nicht viele weitere Teiche, wo ich mir vorstellen kann das da mal eine Kaulquappe groß geworden ist. 
Aber einige Gärten mit guten Revierqualitäten sind hier. Zumeist aber Felder.


----------



## rollikoi (12. März 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

erst mal, ich will oder wollte dich nicht verärgern. Es ging darum aufzuzeigen das auch in der Tierwelt nicht alles streng nach Regeln abläuft, und das es immer wieder Anpassungen ans Umfeld gibt. Das muss nicht die gesamte Art betreffen sondern nur einzelne Vorkommen. So läuft das eben, so entstehen Unterarten, die Evolution kennt keine Pause.

LG Bernd


----------



## StefanRP (12. März 2017)

@Bernd

Du hast mich doch nicht verärgert. Weswegen auch? Mach Dir darüber keinen Kopf. Es ist schön u hilfreich sich gegenseitig über verschiedene Themen auszutauschen. Da vieles wissenschaftlich nicht gänzlich bewiesen werden kann, erstellt man seine eigenen Thesen. 

Gruß u. schönen Sonntag


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> So läuft das eben, so entstehen Unterarten, die Evolution kennt keine Pause.



Klappt aber besttimmt nicht immer mit den Unterarten, oder glaubt Ihr, die zwei haben eine Chance


----------



## Christine (14. März 2017)

Vieleicht hat der Frosch umgeschult und ist nun ein Taxiunternehmer?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2017)

Hi Anne,

so ist vermutlich die Familie der Krötenfrösche (Pelobatidae) entstanden


----------



## StefanRP (24. März 2017)

Zwischenzeitlich hatten sich 15 gezählte __ Kröten zusammengefunden. Scheinbar überwiegend männliche. Ständig finden Fehlpaarungen zum X-ten mal unter den selben Partnern statt. Einmal muß es allerdings geklappt haben, denn seit ein paar Tagen ist __ eibe Laichschnur zu sehen.
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich auch Kaulquappen und plötzlich innerhalb von Tagen immer weniger, bis ich überhaupt keine mehr vorfand. Habe leider die Metamorphose verpaßt. Dann im Sommer plötzlich jüpften einige Jungkröten im gesamten Garten herum. Mußte beim Rasenmähen extrem aufpassen.


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2017)

Wasseraufnahmen , leider nicht klarer 
    So stimmt das Paar 
    Die zwei mal wieder nicht


----------

